
Show HN: VRSketch – VR drawing tool for architects and designers - fijal
https://vrsketch.eu
======
fijal
Hello everyone.

This is a project by me (Maciej Fijalkowski) and Armin Rigo. We also wrote
PyPy ([http://pypy.org](http://pypy.org)) and we got quite excited about the
Virtual Reality technology. We think VR for architects is a great start for
the technology as architecture is an inherently spatial discipline. We welcome
any comments

------
froztbyte
Really awesome to see how far this has come with the development since its
original form! Nicely done!

